# Handyprogramm auf Computer portieren



## Guest (20. Sep 2007)

Wir haben ein Handyprogramm (Java 2 MicroEdition) entwickeln lassen und wollen diese Funktionalität (natürlich mit Abänderungen vom GUI her) auch für den Computer-Nutzer (z.B. Windows) anbieten. Wird dies direkt von MicroEdition unterstützt, oder welche Portierungsschritte sind dazu notwendig? Kann der JavaCode überhaupt wiederverwendet werden?


----------



## The_S (20. Sep 2007)

Naja, das einfachste wäre wohl die Anwendung in einem entsprechenden Emulator laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Guest (20. Sep 2007)

Ja, und wenn mans richtig machen möchte? Anpassungen in der Benutzeroberfläche sind ja dann so auch nicht möglich. (Tastatureingabe, Mauseingabe, Bildschirmauflösung, ...) Es geht uns mehr um das Portieren der Funktionalität.


----------



## The_S (20. Sep 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit den Quellcode umzuwandeln kenne ich nicht. Aber wenn ihr ein ordentliches Klassendesign habt, dann solltet ihr die Funktionalitäten ohne Große Einschränkungen einfach kopieren können.


----------



## Guest (20. Sep 2007)

Danke!


----------

